# Dual batteries



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone running a duel battery set up on the bruteforce??

Need to figure out away to run a duel battery setup b/c my stereo system can suck down the power quick!!

Anyone running a different battery than the stock one....maybe one with alot more power?

Also does anyone know how much power the brute charging system puts out?

Yea I know alot of questions!

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Well i can tell you the stator, when engine is revved, will do around 15.1 volts. I have read about dual setups and people using diff batts. Make sure you get a sealed gel type that works at any angle. 

Im going to make a short vid showing base voltage, draw during startup, idle voltage and while revving the engine at a steady 3000 rpm.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

You need a deep cycle battery. Call interstate and tell them what you are trying to accomplish. We just went through this with my buddies can am. If you tell them you want a larger battery to replace the one you have, they will sell you a larger Cold Cranking battery which does nothing in the way of longer lasting use for a load like a stereo. I don't remember the the model or size that we found, but what you should ask for is the largest deep cycle battery that you can get that is comparable in physical size of the one you have now. We have found that the deep cycle battery seems to be cranking his can am with no trouble, the discharge rates were pretty close to the replacement cold cranking model, however only time will tell if it will last, it's only a couple of months old.

The battery is slightly wider than your stock batt. and you may have to relocate it. There should be room under the right rear fender (passenger side) just behind the gas tank. I have storage container there, and it looked like a pretty good place to mount. I don't think the batt I am speaking of will fit in the stock holder.

If you do choose to parallel batteries, you need to build it with a sort of throw over switch, that allows the alternator to charge the batteries separately. If you develop a bad cell or a short, and the batteries are in parallel, both batteries will drain at the same rate, and you will have accomplished nothing. 

As you can probably tell, there has been much discussion on this subject. If you research battery system options for boats, you will find what you are looking for.

The alternator should be fine if you set it up the way I briefly explained. However, if you choose to have a constant parallel connection, you will most probably need a heavier wound alternator. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.warn.com/atv/accessories/dual_battery_control.shtml










kinda give you idea of what you need. that looks like an isolator in the picture.


----------

